

Security Hole lets anyone at Microsoft see anyone's salary - spaetzel
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2010/11/23/10095215.aspx

======
dmd
The headline makes it seem like this is happening now - the article refers to
an incident from approximately 20 years ago.

